# SL breeders in Northeast (NY, NJ, CT, MA, PA)



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey,

I'm looking for a show-line breeder in the northeast that the board members would recommend. 

I am helping a friend look for a puppy from a reputable breeder.

He's a first time GSD owner but he's responsible and I'll help him as far as choosing a puppy.

For him, I'm thinking medium drive dog who's biddable (not a hard dog). He won't be doing any competitive work nor will he be using much corrections on the dog. Mostly NILIF and marker training (why I don't feel like there's a need for hardness).

I'm thinking show-line. West German or American given that the slope is not too extreme (I personally don't like that but I understand it's part of the SL look). 

Please PM me if you know a good breeder in the area or post / PM me if you are a breeder in the area...

Thanks!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have an American show line from Peakes Brook. Here is the link: German Shepherds at Peakesbrook, AKC German Shepherd Puppies, New York German Shepherd Breeder, AKC German Shepherds for sale. My male, Niko, is from a Tyger / Darby-Dan Queen of Hearts breeding.

I would classify him as medium energy, but I don't have a ton of experience, so I am not sure what a high energy or low energy dog would be. Niko does well with a 6 mile morning run, followed by a couple hours of off-leash play in the afternoon. But he is not a pain if he doesn't get this either. He has never been destructive, he was easy to potty train, and he never went through a landshark phase. He's very food motivated and easy to train. He is reactive in some circumstances, and does not tolerate meeting new dogs (he had some bad puppy/adult experiences that I think helped to instill a real fear of other dogs). If your friend is dedicated to good and early socialization, I think you can avoid most if not all of the challenges that Niko has presented.

Here is a couple pictures of my boy at two years old.


















His breeder, Rebecca Little, has been very good about keeping in touch with us. You can see that she really cares about the dogs that she produces. She's been happy to give us advice and answer any questions we have.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Darby-Dan German Shepherds, Saugerties, NY - Quality since 1961 Darby Dan in PA breeds a mix of German and American show lines.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

www.traumhofgsd.com Townsend,Ma


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I had went with alkarah in NJ


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Alkarah - Quality AKC German Shepherd Dogs Here is their website.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone, this really helps and I think we now have enough breeders to start calling...


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I've also met some Peakes Brook dogs and they were Very nice and sound!!! I've also admired many Darby Dan dogs, but feel I'd like to add this kennel as well. I don't personally know the lady but have met many dogs from there and I know she shows and trains in herding, so another thought, there are many great breeders and if a good one doesn't have what you are looking for they can usually refer you quite well. Good luck to your friends
Brownhill German Shepherds

about us


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's my breeder. The dam she is getting ready to breed is Gunner's dam as well.
Amari Puppies New Jersey


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good_Karma said:


> He is reactive in some circumstances, and does not tolerate meeting new dogs (he had some bad puppy/adult experiences that I think helped to instill a real fear of other dogs). If your friend is dedicated to good and early socialization, I think you can avoid most if not all of the challenges that Niko has presented.


I am going to respectfully disagree with that.  Compliment alert: I think you did a good job with him, one that would have been enough for other dogs.


----------



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Monroe haus*

I got Rocky from this breeder in RI....German Shepherd Puppies for sale, German Shepherd Puppy, German Shepherd Breeders - RI, CT, MA, NY on July 4th. He is 4 months old and so far his drive is medium and he couldn't be a better dog. As for looks, I love the black and red. His parents are both German Show Lines and he is great around my 3 kids..(6 year old and twins that are 3) Good luck!


----------



## Paula R (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone heard of a breeder in Lebanon/Hebron Ct named Stephanie Miller? If so, is she reputable? Has anyone heard of any other reputable breeders in CT or RI?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I never heard of her... does she have a website?

What are you looking for in a dog? Any goals? Anything specific - lines, colors, etc?


----------



## Paula R (Oct 5, 2011)

she does not have a website. looking for a black and tan, family dog, good temperment. just lost a 14 month old puppy. she collapsed. we think it was her heart. heartbroken.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Paula, I am near lebanon and have never heard of her,,I do know there is one in that area to stay away from but dont know the name..

There is Totana Piper Hill in Killingworth, CT..Check her out


----------



## Paula R (Oct 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has any information about two breeders. One is Monroe Haus (Walter and Joanne Monroe) in Exeter RI and the other is Von Grafenstein (Sue LeBlond) in Willington CT. Are they reputable? Has anyone bought a puppy from either of them? Thanks!


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

*Puppy*

If you want to PM me I have some recommendations for you.


----------

